# Những màu son cực sang chảnh nhất định phải có cho mùa lễ hội



## vietmom (30/3/18)

Không chỉ gây sốt suốt thời gian qua bởi sự sang chảnh, trẻ trung, những thỏi son màu đỏ nhung, cam đất, nude đất...
còn là gam màu phù hợp nhất, giúp bạn nổi bần bật trong các bữa tiệc mùa lễ hội.




_*Đỏ tươi *là màu son kinh điển không thể thiếu của những cô gái yêu chuộng làm đẹp.
Màu sắc kinh điển này không chỉ có tác dụng khiến khuôn mặt sáng bừng mà còn giúp hàm răng có cảm giác trắng hơn. Son đỏ thuần phù hợp với mọi màu da, mang đến vẻ ngoài quyến rũ,
cổ điển và được đánh giá là một trong những màu sắc phù hợp nhất cho các bữa tiệc._




_*Màu đỏ cam* tưởng chừng chỉ dành cho lớp trang điểm vào mùa hè nhưng thực tế vẫn phù hợp cho mùa lễ hội. Với màu son nổi bật này, các cô gái không cần trang điểm quá cầu kỳ mà vẫn trở nên rạng rỡ.
Tuy nhiên, nhược điểm của màu son đỏ cam là kén màu da vì sắc cam hơi chói có thể khiến da người dùng bị "xỉn" và không được tươi tắn. Màu đỏ cam đặc biệt phù hợp nhất cho những bạn gái có làn da trắng hồng rạng rỡ._




_Nếu đang theo đuổi phong cách cổ điển thì *son màu đỏ nhung* đích thực là màu son môi ruột bạn nên lựa chọn. Son màu đỏ nhung khi tô lên môi tạo cảm giác đôi môi mềm mượt, màu son mịn như màu cánh hoa hồng. Những thỏi son môi có màu đỏ nhung thường là những thỏi son lì, do đó khả năng lên màu son là rất chuẩn, bạn cũng không còn phải lo lắng về những khuyết điểm môi hay màu da của mình khi lựa chọn những thỏi son này. Kết hợp màu son này với trang phục mang phong cách vintage là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho bạn cho các bữa tiệc._





_*Son đỏ rượu* *vang *là màu son được yêu thích bậc nhất trong vài năm gần đây khi xu hướng trang điểm tông trầm lên ngôi. Nhiều người e ngại son trầm sẽ khiến bạn gái có vẻ già đi nhưng khi kết hợp màu sắc này với lớp trang điểm tối giản sẽ khiến khuôn mặt giữ được nét trẻ trung mà vẫn nổi bật.._




_*Màu đỏ pha thêm sắc tím nhẹ của quả berry *cũng là sắc son đáng lựa chọn cho các bữa tiệc,
giúp tôn lên đường nét khuôn mặt và tạo vẻ ngoài sang chảnh
Tuy nhiên, đỏ berry hơi kén da và thường phù hợp cho những bạn gái có màu nền da sắc lạnh._

_Chọn son quả là công cuộc việc vô cùng khó khăn phải không các cô gái? Hãy cùng thử những gợi ý trên đây nhé, nụ cười của bạn sẽ thêm hoàn hảo hơn nếu bỏ túi ngay những thỏi son này đấy! Chúc bạn có cho mình một mùa lễ hội thật xinh tươi và tràn đầy năng lượng._

Nguồn: Guu​


----------

